# ETC Ion Lighting Board Question?



## stolenlegos (Dec 5, 2012)

At my high school we have an ETC Ion lighting control console. I was wondering if it was possible to program parked lights into a sub master. What we want to do is have two sliders that turn on upstage and downstage lights but have a third slider that has to be turned on in order to use the other two sliders. We need to find a way to do this before our next show in the beginning of March. The parked lights is the only idea we have to do this, however, we are not sure if it will work.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 5, 2012)

stolenlegos said:


> At my high school we have an ETC Ion lighting control console. I was wondering if it was possible to program parked lights into a sub master.


No. The state/level of the "parkiness" will override any submaster action.


stolenlegos said:


> What we want to do is have two sliders that turn on upstage and downstage lights but have a third slider that has to be turned on in order to use the other two sliders. ...


Textbook example. Your third slider wants to be an inhibitive submaster.

Someone please tell stolenlegos (great username, BTW ) how to do that on the EOS OS. EIEIO.
.


----------



## rochem (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy. Double-tab  to go into the Blind Sub display. Select the sub you want, and use the Mode softkey until it says Inhibitive. Then hit the Edit softkey, select all the channels you want to be inhibited, and put them at [Full] - they will now say "IN" for Inhibit. You may also want to make the sub Exclusive so that it won't record into cues - just select the Exclusive softkey, again from the Blind Sub display.


----------



## stolenlegos (Dec 6, 2012)

Question. Can this be overridden by manual changes?


----------



## Gern (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, manual changes will override the additive subs, as long as the channels are not being inhibited by a different (inhibited) sub.
Manual changes on an inhibited sub will be proportionally set to the channel value. 
So, for example, channel 1 is @60%. If you inhibit a sub (with ch 1 in it)to 90%, ch 1 will go to 54%. If you then key in ch 1 to FL it will only go to 90%, the hi limit of the Inhibit sub.
Does that make sense?

btw, there are usually a few different ways to accomplish the same programming results.
I usually edit my subs a little differently.
I go to [Blind]  [x] [Enter]
THis puts me directly into edit mode.
I add the channels to the sub at the levels I want, label it, change its mode, if needed and then go back to [Live], or if I have more subs to edit I might hit[Next] to work my way down the line.
of course, YMMV.
Cheers


----------



## Call911 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you explain the reasoning behind this, or what exactly the effect is your looking for. I understand the process, but cants figure out an application.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 6, 2012)

There's also the concept of a shielded sub which was introduced in 1.9.11, which might prove useful, if I'm understanding the scenario.

From the 1.9.11 Operations Manual Supplement


> Submasters can now be shielded. The content of a shielded submaster is automatically made exclusive and can't be controlled by anything other than that submaster, including by manual control.
> 
> To set a submaster to shielded, press the {Priority} softkey. {Priority} toggles through three options, Independent, Shield, and No Priority. No Priority is the default.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimTenThumbs (Jul 14, 2013)

Howdy all:

We run a weekly program that changes week to week. As a result our cue numbers get a little, shall we say, disorganized e.g.: 107, 107.3, 108, 108.1, 108.2, etc.

Back in the 70's I used an HP 2000F that allowed me to "resequence" the line numbers of my code. I'd be thrilled to have that ability with this system.

If there isn't a built-in option for doing this, would it be possible to edit the queues file directly? I'm conversant in regular expressions, XML, and various heirarchial expression systems but I don't want to screw up this system and arouse the ire of the systems admin. Any suggestions? I know I could do this all manualy by counting the queues and moving the last to a new high and then decrementing back to the first but that seems rather fraught with potential for error.

Also, I have run into "surprises" when using effects; it seems at times that I can't shut off effects when I want to. I've read that Shift+E should do it, but on more than one occasion I've had an effect pop up when I really didn't expect it. Would a firmware upgrade get this under control? I'm pretty sure my firmware is a couple of years old, I'd tell you the specific version but we're in the middle of a program right at the moment and I'm afraid to tinker during production.

Finally, I've got a couple of burned out LEDs on my keypad, is fixing this akin to repairing a laptop keyboard or worse?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 14, 2013)

There is no automatic renumbering of cue numbers. 

The command to do it manually is {Move To} which is available by double-tapping[Copy To]. If you are ambitious you could export the cue list as USITT ASCII and edit it in a text editor. There's no need to count to do it manually. Simply move all the cues after the decimal cue to the next highest number then move the decimal cue to the whole number you just freed up. For example:

[Cue]108[Thru]{Move To}109
[Cue[107.3]{Move To}108

Lather. Rinse. Repeat.

If 'twere me, I would confirm with your stage manager before changing the numbering on anything.

I am unaware of any bug with effects that would cause them to start spontaneously or fail to stop. The instruction is coming from somewhere; possibly a macro, sub, or cue, or another cue list. I don't know of any bug that would cause StopEffect to not work. It's working in 2.01 and AFAIK it has always worked. You may want to contact ETC support. You're going to want to contact them about your failed LEDs anyway. Perhaps the issue is related.
.
The current release is 2.01. It can be downloaded from here:
ETC | Stage Lighting Solutions | Theatrical & Rigging Equipment


----------



## JimTenThumbs (Jul 15, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> The command to do it manually is {Move To} which is available by double-tapping[Copy To].



Ah ha! That in and of itself will save me doing anything too incredibly difficult - thanks!

I'll consult with ETC regarding the LEDs and code versions. Thanks for lending me your expertise.

Jim


----------

